# need help!!! have a question



## brightblood (Jun 10, 2010)

did ukc really ban single registration for APBT? and dose anyone know why?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yes, UKC ended single registration as of April. It was evidently something the national breed club agreed with. As far as why, here is what they say:

_"Press Release:_

_UKC Single Registration Process for American Pit Bull Terriers to close April 30, 2010_

_Posted on 04/15/2010_

_For more information, contact __[email protected]_

_April 15, 2010, Kalamazoo, Michigan. The United Kennel Club announced today that effective April 30, 2010, the Single Registration process will be closed to American Pit Bull Terriers. Accordingly, the only APBTs that will be eligible for UKC Registration after April 30, 2010 are those who come from a UKC Registered Litter. All applications for APBT Single Registrations that are postmarked or hand delivered after April 30, 2010 will be denied. Also, effective April 19, 2010, TLs (Temporary Listings) will no longer be issued to APBTs._

_Decisions to open or close Single Registrations for each breed are made after careful consideration and input from the breed associations. It is important to note that this requirement is in no way unique to APBTs; in fact, the majority of UKC's most popular breeds have been closed to the Single Registration process for decades. _

_In all cases, these decisions are made with the breed's gene pool in mind. For example, UKC may decide to keep a breed with a small number of registrations eligible for Single Registration to broaden the scope, health and vigor of a breed's gene pool. However, when a breed's gene pool is vibrant and plentiful enough for responsible breeders to have a large enough base of quality dogs to use in their breeding programs, it becomes a candidate to be limited to littered registered pups. _

_The American Pit Bull Terrier has a historical and well-established gene pool. It was one of the fifteen breeds originally registered by the United Kennel Club when it was established in 1898. UKC founder Chauncey Bennett's own APBT, Bennett's Ring, represented one of the first dogs to be registered with UKC over a century ago. At this time, we owe it to this magnificent UKC breed to close the APBT Single Registration process, not for the benefit of UKC, but for the benefit of the breed._

_Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 14,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training, and instinct. UNITED KENNEL CLUB prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. To find out more about registration and events, call or visit our website. Phone: (269) 343-9020; Fax: (269) 343-7037; __www.ukcdogs.com.Established__ in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 14,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training, and instinct. UNITED KENNEL CLUB prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. To find out more about registration and events, call or visit our website. Phone: (269) 343-9020; Fax: (269) 343-7037; __www.ukcdogs.com.__"_

Source: http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=348209&highlight=apbt+registration


----------

